# فيديو رائع يشرح طريقة تصنيع محرك السيارة



## أحمد دعبس (29 يونيو 2013)

أخوانى فى الله
أحضرت لكم 

فيديو رائع يشرح طريقة تصنيع محرك السيارة

أتمنى أن تستفيدوا منه وأن ينال إعجابكم


----------



## yayooomax (8 يوليو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## أحمد دعبس (10 يوليو 2013)

yayooomax قال:


> مشكور



لا شكر على واجب​


----------



## علاوي ميكانيك (25 يوليو 2013)

مفيد جدا هذا الفديو الرائع جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عمراياد (25 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بك


----------



## أحمد دعبس (26 يوليو 2013)

*أشكر لكم ردودكم الطيبة*​


----------



## I love Iraq (28 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## faerrd (28 يوليو 2013)

من القلب الى القلب


----------



## أحمد دعبس (31 يوليو 2013)

I love Iraq قال:


> بارك الله فيك



بارك الله فينا وفيك​


----------



## أحمد دعبس (31 يوليو 2013)

faerrd قال:


> من القلب الى القلب



*أكيييييييييييييييييد*​


----------



## طائطة (31 أغسطس 2013)

موفق باذن الله


----------



## أحمد دعبس (1 سبتمبر 2013)

طائطة قال:


> موفق باذن الله


 إن شاء الله


----------

